# 05 brakes on 04 whats needed?



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

Is it a direct bolt on? I love the red calipers and want them but dont want them if its a big problem. So what else would i need to do 05 brake calipers on my 04? Thanks!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a sticky with all this info.


----------

